

Show HN: Full-fledged CRM inside your Inbox (Kind of Rapportive for Sales Teams) - sameet
http://crminbox.com

======
sameet
<http://crminbox.com/screenshots>

Screenshot 1: Contextual / editable view when reading an email related to a
customer

Screenshot 2: Social profile of all people involved in the conversation /
account

Screenshot 3: Works well with other social plugins such as Rapportive

Screenshot 4: Activity stream view to look at a timeline of updates

\-------------------

CRMinbox is an attempt to integrate CRM deeply with the email.

Customer Relationship Management is largely about effective communication,
isn't it?

Isn't the point of communication itself a better place to manage customer
relationships...rather than trying to aggregate information about accounts,
deals, tasks, updates, contacts - in a separate silo - an independent
(sometimes loosely integrated) CRM app.

Trying to make the CRM (information) easy to access and update.

Example usage:

\- You open an email (from a customer / partner etc.)

\- Corresponding account(s) are automatically identified and related
information - deals/contacts/tasks/social profiles of people invovled - is
shown in a contextual sidebar right next to the email.

\- You need to post a status update / change the status of a deal. So you
click on the piece of information you wish to edit, change it, press enter -
done.

No going through several clicks / postbacks...no need to leave your Inbox,
head to another system to log/share/update information.

